# Moving a natural gas line????



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Anybody have any insight on this process?

We are having a pool built, but, there is a gas line running just inside one edge of the pool. I need to either have the gas line moved or scoot the pool over.

I called Centerpoint, but, the brilliant CSR that took my call could not tell me anything about the process except that someone would call me back in 7-10 days. I asked her if there was anyone that could give me a ballpark cost, timeline, etc. and she said no.

So, how am I supposed to decide whether I want to move the line or move the pool?? Doesn't make any danged sense.

Anybody have any suggestions or insight for me? Anybody know *"a guy*?" :wink:


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

How big of a pipeline are you talking about? Is it one that feeds your house or some kind of trunk line?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Feeds my house. Runs from the utility easement in the back to my meter.


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

I think you need a plumber to do it. Carryyourbooks has recommended one on another thread you would need to search for.

The reason I say Carry is that he did some work for me and i would trust his rec.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

move the pool.


----------



## bg (May 21, 2004)

Master Plumber should be able to do it. We've used Skelly Plumbing in Cypress for this on properties we've worked on where there was gas line trouble. Give Carl a call and tell him Bernie from 2 Guys and a Goat referred you.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Centerpiont had to come out & move my line when I had my pool built. They used some new yellow type of flexible tubing w/ a wire spiraling it so that it could be located. This was a big deal & the City of Pearland had to come out & inspect it before it was turned back on. I don't think we could use the stove for a week.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Have you staked the pool yet?

How far would you have to move the pool to be clear of the pipe?

My guess is that it would be cheaper to move the pool but you'd lose or gain some plumbing footage and might have to gain some decking and might possibly have to re submit for a permit.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Blk Jck, Do you remember what it cost or how long it took them to get it done?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

fwoodwader said:


> Have you staked the pool yet?
> 
> How far would you have to move the pool to be clear of the pipe?
> 
> My guess is that it would be cheaper to move the pool but you'd lose or gain some plumbing footage and might have to gain some decking and might possibly have to re submit for a permit.


Don't have any permit issues. I'm in the county and on an acre. I'd have to move it 5-7 ft. I have room to move it, but, aesthetically I'd rather not.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

You would think the pool builder would know all of this stuff...


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

I'm thinking that the utility company will have to move the line or approve a plumber to do so. The issue is that the tap to the main line is direct, no cut off until you get to your meter. I would offer that unless the placement of the pool is absolutely critical you would be best to move the pool.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 17, 2009)

I work at CenterPoint and my people handle addressing reroutes for pools. Call Russell Young at 713 207 4606. He will explain the process to you.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> I work at CenterPoint and my people handle addressing reroutes for pools. Call Russell Young at 713 207 4606. He will explain the process to you.


I sent you a PM.


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

call thomas 832-216-1188. he will know. you should be able to ask centerpoint who your consultant is and talk to them. when we have issues with power locations we always get with the consultant. they will come out and meet with you at the site to discuss what is or is not acceptable. not sure 'bout gas, but i don't see why they wouldn't. if they won't help you, you will need a plumber which is why i referred thomas. if it is centerpoint's fix, it usually won't cost you anything. best to check with them first.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

carryyourbooks said:


> call thomas 832-216-1188. he will know. you should be able to ask centerpoint who your consultant is and talk to them. when we have issues with power locations we always get with the consultant. they will come out and meet with you at the site to discuss what is or is not acceptable. not sure 'bout gas, but i don't see why they wouldn't. if they won't help you, you will need a plumber which is why i referred thomas. if it is centerpoint's fix, it usually won't cost you anything. best to check with them first.


Thanks for the info. But, I know it's going to cost me to reroute it. Nothing is broke, it's not their problem, it's mine. 'm just trying to get a ballpark and a possible time estimate to decide if it's worth it to move or just slide the pool over.


----------



## Loyd (Aug 13, 2009)

PM sent.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Loyd said:


> PM sent.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

CenterPoint used their own contractor for all the supply line work they did for me. It was a drawn out process, but they did get it done and didn't make a mess doing it. I am very happy with how it turned out.


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

If the gas line is from the easement to the meter, it belongs to the utility company. If it is from the gas meter to your house, it belongs to you. (Some homes in the country have the gas meter at the street, not at the house). 
Have your pool contractor stake out where the gas line needs to be rerouted. If it is in the ramp area of the pool (the side that they will be coming into the pool to excavate), the gas line will need to be rerouted outside of that area. Centerpoint charges by the lineal foot of gas line needed for the reroute. Typically in the $500.00+ range unless it requires a long reroute. Since it is not an emergency (to them), expect to have a week to 10 day waiting time.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I appreciate all the responses. I need to return a call to a guy at Centerpoint. But, my wife and I talked about it and unless I get some encouraging news from them, I think we may just move the pool over a bit and roll with it.


----------



## PBJ Heather (Nov 30, 2018)

*Anyone know how to light a fire under Centerpoint's butt?*

My husband and I are in the process of putting in a new pool this winter. We've called Centerpoint FIVE times to try to get them to come out and move our gas line, but we keep getting the run-around. The electrical and internet lines were moved within a few days of the request; however, working with CP has been like pulling teeth and is now causing a significant delay. Any suggestions/advice on how we can get this accomplished any faster?

Also, we live in a NW Houston subdivision and the pool is taking up most of our backyard. The gas line currently runs right through the center of where the deep end will be, so moving the pool is not an option. Please help!

Thanks, Heather

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/Blonde_and_smart/HTML Host/20181128_142348.jpg

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y131/Blonde_and_smart/HTML Host/Final pool design.jpg


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*move the line not the pool*

I'd build the pool where you want it, it's worth the hassle. It will be there forever, do it right. :texasflag


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Got caught in the same catch 22 situation many years ago trying to get HP&L to move a pole off my property and back onto their easement.
A young lawyer told me that dealing with the utilities was like hugging a fat lady....you just did not know where to start.


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Nobody has mentioned putting in a one call prior to excavation. Dial 811 and follow the promps. Centerpoint and others will have to respond because they have infrastructure in the ground. It's against state law to dig prior to placing a one call. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WoundedMinnow said:


> Nobody has mentioned putting in a one call prior to excavation. Dial 811 and follow the promps. Centerpoint and others will have to respond because they have infrastructure in the ground. It's against state law to dig prior to placing a one call.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


My experience with the above is good. It seems all the utility companies respond to this in a timely manner.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

My experience with the above locate did not work and since I was not a center point customer they wanted nothing to do with me. When they put in a new subdivision next to me it showed I was sitting on a gas line. Centerpoint said since I was not a customer they did not want to talk to me. ONE call to the Railroad commission and counterpoint wanted to talk to me. After all was said and done the locating contractor was locating a phantom line or smoking some good stuff. No line existed on my property. If center point does not want to work with you maybe call the railroad commission.


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

I would scratch the pool and get a hot tub instead, youâ€™ll be filling in that pool in 10 years


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

Love my pool.

However, built it myself. The gas line ran right through the middle of the yard. I dug up the gas line (poly) and it was only about 6" deep. sad3sm

I am surprised nobody in the last 40 years had put a shovel though it.

I moved the meter from the back of the house to the back of the garage.

When I called Centerpoint their contractors came pretty quickly :biggrin:

It was about $450 for them to retap the main and run a new poly pipe.


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

Am I understanding correctly that your meter is at the house? Or is the meter set back in the backyard somewhere. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

